# what are Laws on selling honey



## Zshow1234 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hello all i am just curiose on what kind of certification i would need to sell my honey in local grocery stores?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The rules may be different in every state, country and province. Your food safety division is the best place to start. There may be an exception for "cottage food" but that is defined as direct from farm to consumer, not through a store or third party.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

Assuming you (and your hives) are in Manitoba, and you are asking about selling to stores _within_ the province of Manitoba, the rules partly depend on how many hives you have. 

Here is a place to start: http://www.beekeepingmanitoba.com/main.asp?cat_ID=3


----------

